# Black Orc Warboss



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This is the Avatars of War Orc Warlord model. I'd thought I was done with it, but after seeing the bone and fur on the picture, clearly, more detailing can be done. Let me know what you think!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

that looks really neat. Are the skulls on his waist painted? Unless the lighting in the picture is hiding it, it doesn't look like those skull are painted. Otherwise it looks great


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, the skulls at the waist are painted. They just need another layer or two of highlights.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

ah yea that would do it then. great work though. looking forward to the finished product


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Terrible. Now quit painting and get back in chat. 

I kid..it's the goodliness.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the skin tone on him. I just think the straps on his right hand and the strap on his left shoulder running through the cow skull need some weathering on them. Especially the right hand I almost thought it was a left over brown mark from painting the axe handle.


----------

